# [Providence, Rhode Island]  SAVAGE WORLDS!!



## GlassJaw (Jul 30, 2008)

I've recently discovered Savage Worlds and I'm quickly becoming obsessed with it. If you're interested in some savage gaming in the Providence area, keep reading!

I'd like to keep the group on the small side (3-4 players, plus me), both for ease of scheduling as well as campaign style (I prefer running for smaller groups). I'm looking to start sometime in September because I'm going to be traveling quite a bit through August.  I'm fairly new to the system myself so no previous rules knowledge is necessary.

Campaign/setting is currently TBD but I've been wanting to run a 
horror/fantasy/swashbuckling/steampunk mash-up for some time now.  

Start with the mood and style of the Thief video game series, throw in the swashbuckling action of Solomon Kane, add a dash of Call of Cthulhu-esque horror, sprinkle in the moral ambiguity of Shadowrun, top off with some pirates - stir vigorously.  

That said, if everyone wants to play bug-hunting space marines, we could probably work something out.  

If this sounds good to anyone, please contact me at chris7476 at yahoo dot com.

Thanks!


----------

